# Anyone in Kansas?



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I would like to learn how to keep bees. I live in Bel Aire which is north of Wichita, KS. Let me know by email or post here. Thank you.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I know there are several beekeeping clubs up in my neck of the woods, but I haven't heard of any down your way. If you're willing to make the drive up KC way, I know there are plenty of beekeepers around here.


----------

